# Removing Burrs



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Gatsby is _*covered*_ in them. Tiny little green ones that have wound themselves in clumps all the way down to the skin. Most of them are too close to risk cutting them out. A slicker brush isn't doing anything except really pissing him off. I read that vegetable oil might help, is that true? Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Shannie (Jul 23, 2010)

The exact same thing happened to my cat. Soooo many burrs. I just eneded up cutting them out as it was hopeless trying to brush/pull/pick them out and it was making her very angry. If the burrs really are too close to the skin to cut be cut out, you could perhaps try dousing him in vegetable oil and seeing if that will make the burrs and hair slippery and then more easily removed. I have never tried oil before on burrs, but I do know that it helps to get gum out of hair.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Someone else had an issue with this on my mal group, this was the advice they got and something I plan to try: You might try a mixture of about 1/4 good people hair conditioner and 3/4 water; just put in a spray bottle, shake it to mix it, and then spray it on each place where there are burrs--comb out gently

I always use the flat comb when I need to get them out...I think it helps to get underneath the burr and sort of push it out, instead of pulling it out.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I used a good leave-in (spray) conditioner before going any place I think will be burr-heavy, then just pick them out by hand...it depends on coat type, but with some, brushes just make it worse...a comb would be better but it depends on how tightly the burrs have worked themselves in.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I use Survivor (by EQyss), but any good conditioning spray will suffice, and then use my Les Poochs slicker and/or the steel comb. It's really not at all necessary to cut them out. The last time Lucia got those little green stickies, I used corn starch to get them out - that worked really well, as it makes the hair really slippery.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Cowboy Magic (for horses) works GREAT! Or you can buy "CitriShine" glossing spray (for people at Walgreens) and use that.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you! I ended up taking him to the groomers this morning. She used a silicone shampoo and they just fell out, apparently. Most expensive bath the dog has ever gotten -_- I can tell you one thing, I'm going to be damn happy when I finally assemble my home grooming kit (table's coming at the end of the month!)


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Peanut butter & a good sturdy metal comb works wonders on burrs!


----------



## RinseAce (Aug 16, 2010)

You may also want to consider a specialty dog shampoo with a shampoo mit made especially for dogs. Gently massage the burs loose in a circular fashion. If they are as deep as you say, you may have to cut them. I would then however recommend after doing this, the shampoo and shampoo mit to give your dog a good cleaning.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

GypsyJazmine said:


> Peanut butter & a good sturdy metal comb works wonders on burrs!


I'm assuming this is followed by a good bath lol


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> I used a good leave-in (spray) conditioner before going any place I think will be burr-heavy, then just pick them out by hand


I do this too. As you can see from my sig pictures, my dogs have a lot of hair. We train obedience and agility in a park that is full of oxalis burrs (the little round ones that tangle in the hair and are impossible to pull out). I always give the dogs a good spray with a leave-in conditioner before we go to class. When we get home, I use a greyhound comb and they just fall out. Before doing this, it would take at least an hour to comb out the burrs, now it just takes a few minutes per dog. I use Chris Christensen's Ice on Ice.


----------

